
Feature Request HN: Posting Multiple Submissions/comments - billphipps
Just reporting a bug, I know it&#x27;s PHP this board, but the &quot;posting too fast message&quot; I thought could be fixed, just in case the computer programmer behind didn&#x27;t know the error message was coming up.
======
gus_massa
The board is not made in PHP. It's made in Arc that is a LISP like language.

"posting too fast message" probably means that the system thinks that you are
posting too much. The mods added a los of small tweaks to prevent flamewars
and spam. (Sometimes these tweaks block innocent comments by mistake.) The
message doesn't mean that the system is too busy.

Anyway, for an official reply you can contact the mods by email
hn@ycombinator.com

